
Why Women Have Breasts - mhb
http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/breasts.html
======
gus_massa
Old previous discussion (with a different URL):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632374)
(90 points, 2312 days ago, 66 comments)

------
mhb
Other interesting ruminations by Lloyd:
[http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/evolmenu.html](http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/evolmenu.html)

